# Augusto Reyes Nativo Presidente Cigar Review - smoking one now



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

the same goes for this as my corona review. but wow what a great tight roll with still the same easy draw. slow burner which i like. cannot say eno...

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Nativo Presidente Cigar Review - smoking one now


----------

